
Show HN: RightGIF - a better /giphy for Slack - toast76
https://rightgif.com
======
toast76
We built this little app over the weekend. We got sick of seeing bizarre or
offensive Giphy gifs in our team's Slack channels. So we built this instead :)

Uses Slack button to add to your team. Use /gif [phrase] to get an _always_
suitable GIF!

~~~
davman
/gif waaaaaaaaaaaaaawat

:/

~~~
toast76
Ok...well... we still have some work to do. Sorry!

EDIT: we'll be adding the ability to up/down vote images and flag as
inappropriate. Really keen to keep it clean!

~~~
davman
Maybe put a button on the site under where you can test it to report an
inappropriate gif?

------
tanepiper
Hopefully no more boyband/teen tv gifs when you don't need them :D

------
rescueMike
It actually finds relevant gifs - nice piece of algorithm here!

------
davman
Eeek! I think I broke it :(

~~~
toast76
Turns out it crashed when it didn't find an image :) Small oversight...now
fixed!

